# JD 5105 steering cylinder



## Paul Dessert (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello all! i am working on this 5105 for a friend of mine. The steering clylinder is leaking . I have removed the nut which requires a spanner wrench. I intended to just slide the shaft out and leave the cylinder on the tractor;however, the shaft wont come out because the round piece that the nut(needs spanner) screws into stayed put. I am looking at the theads that the nut screws onto and it appears as though this round threaded piece(holds the outer shaft seal) also screws into cylinder. I can't tell how you unscrew it as all that is there are the threads-nothing to attach a tool to other than the threads themselves.If you grab the threads with pliers or anything else they will be damaged. I'm uncertain what to do now. Any one know what to do next? Thanks.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Now that you have the nut off, you need to push the threaded guide back into the cylinder. Be sure to disconnect the oil lines first. After the guide is pushed back far enough, (you may need to tap it back in with a brass punch and hammer) a snap ring will be exposed on the inside of the barrel. Use a screwdriver to pry out the snap ring. Then pull the rod out and guide will come out with it.


----------



## Paul Dessert (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank you. I don't doubt you I do want to ask is this something you're certain of? I surely am hoping it is!I just don't want to damage the threaded piece. Thanks again.


----------



## Paul Dessert (Nov 4, 2020)

Paul Dessert said:


> Thank you. I don't doubt you I do want to asl_is this something you're certain of? I surely am hoping it is!I just don't want to damage the threaded piece.


I forgot to mention that the joint at the end of the rod that bolts to the steering knuckle is worn out. You can move it back-and-forth and up and down and hear it clanking around. I expect I’m going to have to find a breakdown of that cylinder to determine what I need to buy to take care of that joint.


----------



## Paul Dessert (Nov 4, 2020)

JD-it worked.I tapped that collar down until the retainer was exposed. Thanks.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Johnjohndeere (Aug 13, 2021)

jd110 said:


> Now that you have the nut off, you need to push the threaded guide back into the cylinder. Be sure to disconnect the oil lines first. After the guide is pushed back far enough, (you may need to tap it back in with a brass punch and hammer) a snap ring will be exposed on the inside of the barrel. Use a screwdriver to pry out the snap ring. Then pull the rod out and guide will come out with it.


Hi I’m having issues with understanding this concept, so you just beat on the threaded collar and it moves back?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes. Just be sure to use a brass punch so it won’t damage it. Sometimes the collar can get rusted in place and can be very difficult to get them moving. On those occasions, heat may be needed.


----------

